
Learn Rebol - peter_d_sherman
http://www.re-bol.com/rebol.html
======
seddin
This is very interesting, I've also found about Red Lang [1] a couple of
months ago, it offers a syntax very similar to Rebol and it is great if you
want to create some apps with a simple GUI.

[1] [http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-lang.org/)

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"To whet your appetite, here's an example that demonstrates just how potent
REBOL code can be.

The following script contains 10 useful programs in LESS THAN HALF A PRINTED
PAGE OF CODE:

FREEHAND PAINT: Draw and save graphic images

SNAKE GAME: Eat the food, avoid hitting the walls and yourself

TILE PUZZLE, "15": Arrange the tiles into alphabetical order

CALENDAR: Save and view events for any date

VIDEO: Live webcam video viewer (not just a static image)

IPs: Display your LAN and WAN IP addresses

EMAIL: Read emails from any pop account

DAY CALCULATOR: Count the days between 2 selected dates

PLAY SOUNDS: Browse your computer for wave files to play

FTP TOOL: Web site editor (browse folders on your web server, click files to
edit and save changes back to your server, create and edit new files, etc.)"

 _My opinion: Pretty impressive for less than half a printed page of code...
in the same league as Lisp /Lisplike languages, R and Unix Shell for ratio of
terseness to functionality..._

